# Hobie outriggers



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

<SPAN lang=EN>

I am going to start this because I have got several people asking me about my hobie floating outriggers so I figured just tell people about them on here. To me there is no downside to them other then maybe price which me spending $154 for them and staying way stable and not flipping is well worth it. The outriggers are super light weight they weigh almost nothing and are made out of rubber and aluminum. They can be taking on and off your kayak by pressing a button down and sliding them off or sliding them back on. The outriggers can be set into 3 positions high medium and low. I like to keep them high up off the water when going out in the gulf that way they will not create anydrag against the water but will still keep you from tipping if something happens. I like to keep them low in the bay while standing up and yes I have stood upwith them on and it makes a big difference on being stable. The outriggers will fit on any kayak also. They have help me out allot going into the surf, out in ruff weather and they do really great while coming in! I am sure they will come in handy during cobia season also and they never have gotten in my way while catching a fish or fishing.










My outback with the outriggers


----------



## talltails (Jan 24, 2010)

I use them too. I haven't tried them in the surf yet, but they work great for standing and poling on the flats.


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info Brandon. I need to purchase some, fell out of the kayak flounder gigging this year....No fun.


----------



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

my friend sure wouldve loved those bad boys this past summer after getting dominated and rolled coming into the beach at west pass in Gulf Shores. Wouldve made one good post if i had video. haha. On a side note, does anyone have any problems with their Hobie beach wheels(inflatable ones) losing air due to pressure while rolling them. I rolled mine about 500ft with yak loaded out and after returning from trolling they were not flat but noticably lower. Just wondering if they leak for anyone else...thanks


----------



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

mine leak all the time...


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I read somewhere that the new Hobie wheels are foam-filled, no-leak...


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

> *wareagle900 (3/6/2010)*mine leak all the time...


Air will escapeover time if you don't use them all you haft to do is blow them back up. Is that the problem you are havingwith them?


----------

